

AT&T Customer Service Rep Tells Us How She Really Feels: "This is Bullsh*t" - gatsby
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/13/att-rep-verizon-iphone/

======
varjag
So, TC journalists putting some petty out-of-context bickering with someone
into the publication. How media 2.0.

